# Atom brake overhaul video



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

Does anyone know of any videos showing an Atom drum brake overhaul?

I have found some Sturmey Archer brake videos but nothing specific to the Krate Atom brake. Are they the same?

I am ready to tear into my front brake but need to know what size wrenches and/or cone wrench I need.

I have searched the forum, and YouTube, for this info, believe me.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Don't over think this. If you have basic mechanical skills these are fairly simple. Just pay attention to how you take it apart--use the phone cam if you have to. If nothing else just take the wheel to your LBS and see what wrench fits or just go ahead and buy and assortment since you'll need them anyway if you mess with bikes very much. V/r Shawn


----------



## andysto73 (Oct 12, 2022)

I will say that these suck to do if your hub has been messed with at all and is missing internal / external washers and spacers like mine was and isn't spinning right.

Grey Ghost I think I have a schematic if wanted I can look but like Shawn said depending on skills might be better taking to a shop. Andy


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

I’m getting ready to pull it apart.
It looks like it has all the original nuts, washers, and everything, because it’s all the same grimy brown color!

I bought a rebuild kit that is supposed to have everything I need, axle, bearings, washers and nuts.
Gee, I hope it has instructions.....

It doesn’t look like I will need any special wrenches or anything.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 12, 2022)

This is a later model rear atom hub, but the only example I have to photo. I've had a few of these apart and way more of the front hubs apart to polish and can tell you the order of parts by memory if needed. Lol
Just don't get any petroleum products on the fibrous parts of the brake shoes and you'll be good. Only tricky part might be taking the shoes off of the backing plate. Instead of prying at the springs and ending up stabbing yourself in the hand, pry the shoes inward, away from the backing plate....picture breaking a biscuit in half...






Also, there are Schwinn service bulletins out there that show you the order of installation.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 12, 2022)

Very good sir.
Thanks for the schematic.

I searched for the service bulletin but haven’t been able to find it yet.

Looks like I might need a couple of this wrenches after all?

Are those Park wrenches metric size 15&16mm?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2022)

I'd be curious where you got a rebuild kit and what it includes. Does it need new bearings and hardware? Even on bikes much older I can usually clean and re-use everything. Keep us posted. V/r Shawn


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 13, 2022)

I will keep you guys abreast of my struggle. 

I ordered this kit just to make sure I had parts on hand should I run into any issues.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 13, 2022)

I ordered a book several days ago called Collectable Sting Ray Bicycles.
I wanted it for the history reading, ads and so forth.

Turns out they show service bulletins in it as well.
This may be very helpful. 

Maybe I can quit bothering you guys so much after I get this book. LOL


----------



## highwheelerboy25 (Oct 17, 2022)

I have a1969 Schwinn Shop manual. I'll take some pictures of the instructions in it when I get homer and hopefully they'll help.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 17, 2022)

That would be great if you could do that.

Well, the book I ordered got lost in the mail so until I get that straightened out I don’t have any instructions about the procedure.

Thanks for the offer to send me some pics.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 19, 2022)

I took it apart today and managed to get it greased and put back together.
Works well now, no play or wobble and spins freeley.

Thanks to all for your encouraging words and input.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd be curious where you got a rebuild kit and what it includes. Does it need new bearings and hardware? Even on bikes much older I can usually clean and re-use everything. Keep us posted. V/r Shawn



The rebuild kit, (from the bay),  was almost worthless.

I use all my old parts except for the bearings, and the old ones didn’t look that bad.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 19, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> The rebuild kit, (from the bay),  was almost worthless.
> 
> I use all my old parts except for the bearings, and the old ones didn’t look that bad.



Pretty much what I thought. In the future if you need parts I would do a wanted post here on the forum. The eBay sellers generally offer hardware store crap. V/r Shawn


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 19, 2022)

NOS Atom brake shoes. Although I wouldn’t think there was a big need for new shoes on a Krate.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 19, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Pretty much what I thought. In the future if you need parts I would do a wanted post here on the forum. The eBay sellers generally offer hardware store crap. V/r Shawn



That’s what I am finding out.


----------

